# My coffee corner



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

My humble little set up:










Gaggia classic, opv mod, ims screen, silva v2 wand.

Naked pf with ims 14-20 basket.

Mazzer Super Jolly, lense hood mod (not in picture), doser and pf holder removed.

Grinder is a work in progress at the moment. Doserless conversion in the pic is the first draft/prototype made of card. The plate/cover has since been made from alu this weekend. Just got to fabricate the spout now.

Following that the body will be resprayed in an off white/cream.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Great to see some mazzer mods


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

With the modding to the grinder I can see the coffee corner needing an extension at some point

Is that a Pyronix keypad (top right) ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely to see people getting creative


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

working dog said:


> Is that a Pyronix keypad (top right) ?


I have absolutely no idea! It's for the alarm which we inherited when we bought the house.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have to say, i much prefer the SJ doserless - i'm getting much better distribution and no flat spots or channeling in the shots. There's a bit of clumping but it's not too bad and i'm not convinced clumping is too big of a deal.

It's all horses-for-courses - some people will like the doser, some won't. I'd gotten used to a doserless grinder so the doser just annoyed me. I love tinkering with things anyway, so the conversion is right up my alley!


----------



## christ85 (Jan 27, 2015)

look nice. I really like your arrangement

I think I have to make one like you


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

Cheers. If I hadn't inadvertently cut up the template, I'd have sent it on to you!


----------



## shatners bassoon (Jan 27, 2015)

Nice setup


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great. Did you mod the Mazzer freestyle or follow a guide?


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Looks nice .

Plenty of cups for guests i see


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

spune said:


> Looks great. Did you mod the Mazzer freestyle or follow a guide?


Just did it by making a cardboard template (pictured) and ran that for a few weeks. Then fabricated it from a sheet of alu, using the card prototype as a guide. Works pretty well paired with the lenses hood hopper mod.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

stevogums said:


> Looks nice .
> 
> Plenty of cups for guests i see


Yep! I only use the 6oz or the 2oz these days. The blue ones on top of the classic are my new favourites.


----------

